# DVI to component



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a 60" crt projection tv. its a phillips. only HD inputs are the component. i bought the dvi-component dongle that plugs right into teh dvi jack on my pc. well when i turn it all on and computer boots up and you see it on the tv just fine, and i love the quality. however once windows loads, it goes blank like nothing plugged into the tv. 

has anyone had expierience using dvi-component for their displays? ive messed with resolution settins etc in the catalyst software, but my problem is that isnt not even saying theres a display connected. but its strange because i can see the pc boot up, but no windows. right now i have the disgustingly poor resolution s-video connected and it's not doing my hd set any justice. thanks guys!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:

I don't have a lot of experience connecting TV and Pc's ... so take my comments like a grain of salt :bigsmile: ... also, if you can provide the model numbers, it will help other to give you advise.



jamesblonde said:


> ... well when i turn it all on and computer boots up and you see it on the tv just fine, and i love the quality. however once windows loads, it goes blank like nothing plugged into the tv...


So, the only thing you see in the TV is the welcome/start up message when computer is starting to load??? ... Is there a setting on the TV where you have to tell you'll be using a computer??? ... (I think mine has something in the back that reads "PC" to connect, and the setting has that also :huh.



> ... right now i have the disgustingly poor resolution s-video connected and it's not doing my hd set any justice...


Well, some TV's upconverts any signal they receive (my Samsung is supposed to upconvert anything to 1080p) ... by the way, What is connected to TV using "S cable" :huh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

well my tv is a phillips 60PP9202, and what i do get to see is the computer booting up. it will show the memtest, and go as far as showing the windows loading progress bar for vista. then after that, nothing. i have the computer currently hooked up to my tv via a s-video cable. would like to get the dvi-component part working. theres really no settings on the tv for this, or a special connection on the back. only HD inputs are the component.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Windows uses 640x480p @ 60 Hz refresh when the initial splash screen immediately at startup. Later Windows goes to your desired video setting, for example 1024x768 @ 72 Hz etc.

You must have Windows use a video setting that your projector will recognize and auto sync to. For example 1280x720p @ 60 Hz refresh may work. Or try 1920x1080i @ 60 Hz (i.e. 30 fps interlaced). Check your projector manual to see what video modes it will support -- then set your PC to output that. 1280x720p60 and 1920x1080i60 are two common modes (as used by OTA broadcast TV per the ATSC standard). Likely your projector can support those modes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

ok cool. looked up my manual and says its a 480p/1080i. i can set the computer to output at those resolutions, but im afraid my problem is more with my video card drivers. once windows loads, theres no output on my dvi port at all... just my vga and s-video. it's acting like it needs an actual monitor that communicates back to the dvi port, which the tv wont. i dont know how to set dvi to non-plug and play mode if there is one.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I have used a component video dongle/adapter with DVI-I output ports on both ATI (purple dongle)and nVidia (special DVI-I to component cable) PC video cards. No back communication or handshake occurs from the display to the video card on component (It worked for me). But getting 1920x1080i is a bit difficult. In both the ATI and nVidia cases, I had to get into the video driver setup software and tell the driver that it was connected to a HDTV. I suspect that that was the only way the video driver software would set up a mode to be compatible with interlaced video per the ATSC 1080i standard.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The dvi to component output from your computer will have the match the requirements of the TV. From the Manual:

The HD INPUT-AV 4 jacks are designed to
accept high-definition signal standards 480p and
1080i as specified by the Electronic Industries
Association. They are compatible with some digital
equipment having RGB outputs with “sync on
green” or RGB with “separate H and V sync.”
As with HD component video signals, output
standards may vary by manufacturer. Refer to the
directions-for-use manual for the receiver before connecting.

The manual can be found here:

http://ec1.images-amazon.com/media/i3d/01/A/man-migrate/MANUAL000007264.pdf


----------

